# Whta is a blonde chi?



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

I wasnt sure where to post this thread but from the akc article on conformation to advertisements, I keep reading about blonde chihuahuas. what is a blonde chi? is that a catch all for any chi with cream, beige, buff, fawn, or apricot fur?


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

The US tend to use the name blonde for cream or pale gold ones, not really used that much in the UK.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

oh! thank you, jesshan


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

My Lina is a "blonde" chihuahua. She is creamy white around her face with a mixture of creamy white and light beige fur on the rest of her body:


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you both for providing me with great examples of blond chis. They both look awesome  Lina has a great profile and I love Jazmyn's face


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I was told Fynn and Sully on my avatar were too!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

here are some of my blondies....


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

How old are your pups there Denise? How come they have such bad tear stains?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My Chibi must be a blondie too then As he is the light tan/off white with the white as well. He had bad tear stains when he was little too and my breeder told me that they grow out of it? I am not sure if it was the dog food change or if he grew out of it but they are much better now although I have to clean them up sometimes? I had heard that dog foods could cause them but Chibi is on a very good dog food now.

All the pictures are beautiful


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

My pups haven't got tears at all never mind tear stains. They are on a VERY good food though with no corn. My adult dogs don't get tears either.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

JoJoBean said:


> How old are your pups there Denise? How come they have such bad tear stains?



This is an old photo's they are grown up now. Lighter dogs just seem to have tear stains - when they are puppies, I don't mess about with their eyes too much cleaning them. Don't forget when they are puppies they are always tearing about all over getting dust particles in their eyes.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Yoshismom said:


> My Chibi must be a blondie too then As he is the light tan/off white with the white as well. He had bad tear stains when he was little too and my breeder told me that they grow out of it? I am not sure if it was the dog food change or if he grew out of it but they are much better now although I have to clean them up sometimes? I had heard that dog foods could cause them but Chibi is on a very good dog food now.
> 
> All the pictures are beautiful


They do tend to grow out of this, like I said, the lighter ones are worse and also the ones with large eyes.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

my new little man romeo has very runny eyes i just thought it was because he has quite big eyes but hes not a light coloured chi i think hes red


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree that I see it more in lighter pups. I feed Solid Gold Barking at the moon and there is no corn in it and it is grain free with higher protein Both of my boys tear up alot it seems:-(


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Food can effect the tearing for sure, Tia, one of Roxys pups from this litter is white and she's never had tear stains. I know a lot of people have had great results from just switching foods. 
I don't use anything on my guys eyes because they just don't get tears at all.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

can i ask which brand of food you use 
as i am switching food at the minute because jwb i think is causing itching again??


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

I feed the pups NatureDiet, I used to feed Roxy and MAcky it too but the rice was giving Roxy itchy skin, I now cook them their food. The NatureDiet is VERY good though, I would try it for sure. I know some people have switched to it and it has stopped tearing completely.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I've never heard anyone call a fawn colored chi "blond" until just now, and I live in the states. Between my two sisters and me we have 9 chi's ranging in color from white with fawn spots to reverse brindle, and none of us use the phrase "blond" to describe the light color.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

my pups eat this food i do like it too i fed them alternatly with jwb puppy dry and the natures diet 2 meals of each maybe its the jwb thats causing the runny eyes too as i am finding the jwb makes rainey itchy
but i am changing to clinivet so i will try them with clinivet and natures diet and see how they go on 
thank you i am happy to see someone else uses natures diet too  its a great food i think

ps sorry for changing the thread from colour i was just curious to find a brand of food that was good 

sorry again


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I know many light colored chis who are on wonderful diets and still have tear stains. I'm sure diet can play a roll in it, but there are probably many other factors.

I'm from the US too and have always called the light colored chis "cream".


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Zero's eyes tear but they don't stain anymore, I combatted it by adding a teaspoon of cider vinegar to his water for about 6 months. The actual staining is a yeast infection which needs to be combatted  If you change their natural PH level the stains disappear because the infection is no longer there  Also feeding a non grain food really helps.

If you look at my siggy bar below you'll see he's light coloured and NO stains what so ever


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Lin said:


> I've never heard anyone call a fawn colored chi "blond" until just now, and I live in the states. Between my two sisters and me we have 9 chi's ranging in color from white with fawn spots to reverse brindle, and none of us use the phrase "blond" to describe the light color.


LOL, just been my take on it, never heard anyone talk about blonde chihuahuas until I joined the forums and it was always US or European's who called them blonde


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

CM Katie said:


> I know many light colored chis who are on wonderful diets and still have tear stains. I'm sure diet can play a roll in it, but there are probably many other factors.
> 
> I'm from the US too and have always called the light colored chis "cream".


I think it is not so much the show breeders who call them it. Or perhaps linked to the area which you live in?


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

jesshan said:


> LOL, just been my take on it, never heard anyone talk about blonde chihuahuas until I joined the forums and it was always US or European's who called them blonde


i just wondered because i used to see pics of chihuahuas and they were described as blond. some of the chis looked light golden, fawn, beige, and/or cream. Also, the akc mentions blond chis. therefore, i just assumed that "blond" in the chihuahua world was = to blond hair in humans.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

CM Katie said:


> I know many light colored chis who are on wonderful diets and still have tear stains. I'm sure diet can play a roll in it, but there are probably many other factors.
> 
> I'm from the US too and have always called the light colored chis "cream".



Katie, poor Briscoe has eye staining and, as you know, I have my guys on a good food. I've also tried the cider thing and it didn't help. A member on another forum I am on said she gave her white chi purified water instead of tap water for 30 days and it did away with the stains. She showed before and after pics and it was quite remarkable.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I cant win lol! I feed grain free, I use double filtered tap water that is from our own personal well. I havent tried the vinegar thing but I will give it a try.

I was looking last night and Yoshi does not have tear stains just Chibi but he really doesnt have tear stains as much as eye booger on the sides of his eyes lol! His eyes do water at times but I dont see any stains on him tonight and I havent cleaned them in about a month or so


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Yoshismom said:


> Well I cant win lol! I feed grain free, I use double filtered tap water that is from our own personal well. I havent tried the vinegar thing but I will give it a try.


Awwwww Michelle, I think some dogs just have allergies, and unless you know what they are allergic to, not much can be done. I feed my boys grain free. I've heard pros and cons, but good grief, it doesn't matter what a person does there will be those who must debate it. As long as you know you are doing the best you know how where the care of your babies are concerned, I don't think anyone could ask anymore of you!  Certainly double filtering should be most sufficient for their water.


----------

